# Keeping koozies from smooshing



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all. We just got back into sublimation after bring out of the game for about 8 years. 
We recently ordered blank, unsewn koozies and I'm worried about how much they compress after the heat press. 
I'm using 385F at 60 seconds on light pressure - we have a hotronix 16x20 clam press so I've been setting the pressure at 1 or 2. 

Will the cushiness come back after pressing or am I out of luck and will just have really thin koozies?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

I press neoprene and it comes back.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

After they get wet and dry out they will be fine.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

We're using the scuba foam ones, not neoprene. Will that be the problem?


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, skdave. Ill try that and see.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I contacted on of our suppliers for printed koozies (when we have large quantities to print we send it to them) and was told to do 400degrees for 12 seconds with a pressure of 4 (or 40-45psi). I used hardboard on either side of the koozie to keep the heat element from fully crushing the koozie and it came out perfect. 

Now just need to find the right thread to use to sew them together and they'll be ready to go!


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

What is hardboard? I am getting tired of smooshed koozies!


----------



## KevinSp (Aug 28, 2007)

Hardboard/masonite you can get it at a lumber supply. I have used it for shirt boards for airbrushing for years. You can put it under a heat press without it burning. I think what he is doing is putting it on each side of the koozie so when the press is closed the thickness of the hardboard keeps the pressure from squishing the coozie.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Sherr717, I'm doing exactly what Kevinsp said. I put two pieces on either side of my koozie so it doesn't completely flatten during pressing. 

Our hard board is from old signs but we've used it with shirts and other things when pressing.


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok. So the hardboard does not mess up the heat getting to the transfer? Do you press longer since the board is there?

Thanks!


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Koozie in middle, piece of hardboard on each side (not on top).

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## momsewsfine (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea! I'll try that also.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope - just 10 second prepress, lint roll, 12 second press. Both at 400F and 40-45 psi. 

Comes out much better than when I was pressing for 60 seconds!


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ohh ok! Not sandwiched, on each side of the koozie. 

Do ya'll mind sharing where you get your koozies from? I have only bought from Conde.

Thanks!


----------

